# For/While Schleifen Hausaufgaben



## flicks62 (5. Dez 2015)

Meine Hausaufgaben waren Kapitel 16 bis 17 von der seite gailer-net

=> http://www.gailer-net.de/tutorials/java/Notes/chap17/progExercises17.html

16 Aufgabe 1 habe ich bereits erledigt siehe hier:

```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class Kapitel16a1 {
   public static void main (String [] args) {
 
     int ergebnis = 0;
 
    Scanner a = new Scanner(System.in);
    System.out.print("Wie viele Integer sollen addiert werden?\t");
    int i1 = a.nextInt();

    for (int i = 1;i<=i1 ;i++ ) {
        System.out.print("Geben sie ihren Integer ein:\t ");
        ergebnis = ergebnis + a.nextInt();
     
    } // end of for
 
    System.out.println(ergebnis);
    }
  }
```

Kapitel 16 Aufgabe 2 & 3 Verstehe ich nicht ganz was dort gemacht werden soll?(Bitte um erklärung)

Kapitel 17 Aufgabe 3 bin ich bereits dabei aber leider tue ich etwas falsch:

Die Aufgabe:


Spoiler



*Aufgabe 3 — Keil von Sternen*
Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das Sterne in Keilform ausgibt. Der Anwender gibt die Anfangszahl für die Sterne ein und das Programm gibt Zeilen von Sternen aus, wobei jede Zeile einen Stern weniger hat als die vorhergehende.

Das dort unten soll die Konsole darstellen

Anfangszahl der Sterne:
7

*******
******
*****
****
***
**
*




```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class Kapitel17a3 {
   public static void main (String [] args) {
      Scanner a = new Scanner (System.in);
      System.out.println("Anfangszahl der Sterne");
      int zahl = a.nextInt();
     
    for (int i = 1;i <= zahl ;i-- ) {
       System.out.println("*");
    } // end of for
     
     
       }
  }
```

http://www.gailer-net.de/tutorials/java/Notes/chap16/progExercises16.html
http://www.gailer-net.de/tutorials/java/Notes/chap17/progExercises17.html


----------



## InfectedBytes (6. Dez 2015)

aufgabe 2:
Hier sollt halt eine Reihe berechnet werden. Beispiel:
Wenn man als Parameter n die Zahl 3 mitgibt, soll eben 1.0/1 + 1.0/2 + 1.0/3 berechnet werden. 
Wenn man für n die Zahl 5 mitgibt soll eben: 1.0/1 + 1.0/2 + 1.0/3 + 1.0/4 + 1.0/5 berechnet werden. 
Der Parameter gibt also an, bis wohin die Reihe geht.

aufgabe 3
Hier ist doch eigentlich schon alles super erklärt?
Der Benutzer gibt eine Zahl ein, diese Zahl sagt aus, wieviele Werte nun folgen werden. Gibt der Benutzer hier 5 ein, so heißt dies, dass danach noch 5 Zahlen folgen, welche zur Berechnung hinzugezogen werden sollen. Die erste Zahl gibt also an, wie groß das Array werden soll. 
Nachdem diese auch alle eingelesen wurden, berechnest du den Durchschnitt des Arrays und danach die Standardabweichung.


----------

